# home remedies for sore hocks?



## hippie (Sep 21, 2011)

hi all

just wondering if anyone has any home remedies for sore hocks? my little bunny seems to be prone to getting them. the vet has said it is definitely not a hygiene issue-he just does not have much fur at all on the bottom of his feet. his foot was originally wrapped up in gauze by the vet and completely healed but now seems to be getting sore again. i have re-wrapped it in gauze but am just wondering if there are any ointments that would help at all. any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

Well as you can tekk from my posts un here, I've been getting lots of experience with sore hocks.

Gauze is a good thing (like you're already doing) as long as your bunny doesn't just pull it off. That's what Taffy does. There's SSD (Silver Sulfadiazine cream) that I believe works really well, but you have to get it from the vet. I might be taking my Taffy in for that today. We'll see what they want to do. Also, what kind of cage is bunny in? Wire on their feet causes it alot. Cover that up as much as you can. Alsoo, excessive foot stomping causes it alot (that's how Taffy's got so bad). I"m not sure how to stop that though with the bunnies. lol


----------



## hillrise (Sep 21, 2011)

I provide resting boards for all of my rabbits (I use wire cages). Resting boards can be literally boards (wooden), or specially designed slotted plastic(?) boards that a lot of places sell (let's their waste still fall through for the most part), and some people have used carpets (although I worry about the sanitation of carpets, not to mention the fact that a rabbit might decide to chew on it).

Other than that, if I notice my rabbits are starting to get sores on their feet, I put neosporin or whatever triple antibiotic ointment I have on it. You could use vaseline to keep the callouses better moisturized (prevents cracking).

Gauze can help them heal, but it's not really that healthy for feet to be wrapped up all the time (people who wear shoes all the time end up with stinkier feet, for example).


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 21, 2011)

something soft may be easier on the hocks than a solid board, but i had a giant get sore hocks even on free roam with carpet. 

coronas is a good medicine too, it seems thicker so it stays on better than neosporin. its meant for horses and livestock


----------



## hippie (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions! as for his cage-the bottom is half concrete half grass. he spends a lot of time outside his cage tho so i am wondering if that could be contributing. might give the vet a call and ask about the ointments.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 21, 2011)

I use triple antibiotic ointment from Walmart (cheap store brand) - and sometimes Bag Balm too.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2011)

Bag Balm, Silvadene (from the vet), Udder Creme, triple antibiotic ointment, hemmorhoid cream


----------



## ChJamil (May 7, 2017)

Hello to all, just joined this form. I am not using small cage for rabbits, instead I have laid bricks deep about 4 feet and filled with soil.Rabbits seemed happy and they dug their own tunnel underground and produced bunnies too. Recently I have noticed that almost all rabbits have feet problem, they keep shaking their legs and feel uncomfortable walking, Its not possible to catch them coz area is wide and they run into holes. Please suggest any remedy such as mixing medicine in food or drinking water.
Thanks.


----------



## ChJamil (May 7, 2017)

:runningrabbit:Hello to all, just joined this form. I am not using small cage for rabbits, instead I have laid bricks deep about 4 feet and filled with soil.Rabbits seemed happy and they dug their own tunnel underground and produced bunnies too. Recently I have noticed that almost all rabbits have feet problem, they keep shaking their legs and feel uncomfortable walking, Its not possible to catch them coz area is wide and they run into holes. Please suggest any remedy such as mixing medicine in food or drinking water.
Thanks.


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2017)

You cant' treat sore hocks without catching the rabbits. The only thing that works is applying a cream (I've had two rabbits who got sore hocks due to bad posture, both dwarf lops and Forudine / Fucidine is the only thing that works with mine - it takes about a week to ten days of daily application). And if ALL your rabbits have the same problem, it means there is an issue with their accomodations - from what I understand of your set up, it might be because the soil is kept wet by the bricks which will damage the fur under the paws (just a guess?). You need to catch one to check the state of their feet (if you don't touch them at all and let them reproduce, what is your purpose having them? Not being able to catch any of them is really inconvenient for pets as well as for rabbits raised for meat).


----------



## ChJamil (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Aki for reply. is Forudine / Fucidine tube or what? I will check in my city if available.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 8, 2017)

Aki said:


> (if you don't touch them at all and let them reproduce, what is your purpose having them? .




Also, by allowing them to all stay together, and starting with just this one set of babies, by the end of a short two years, you may very well have close to 1400 (yes,_ one thousand, four hundred) female rabbits_! :what:nerves1 (That doesn't even count the additional males that would also be born!)

Here are the stats:
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/scary.html


----------

